# PVC Candles - My Way



## GodSpeed (Oct 8, 2010)

_Disclaimer - The author assumes no responsibility for any death, dismemberment, fire, shock, burns etc. You will be working with electricity and if you do not feel confident that you can perform this task, please find someone who has the knowledge to perform it safely._

After seeing the wonderful PVC candles I wanted to give them a try - this was my first try, the sockets are basically hot glued to some foam and are there forever - 









And now for my second try I wanted a way to remove the wiring if something ever happened and needed repairing.

Start with your choice of wiring and sockets, i chose this, the cost was only $3.97 for 3 sockets and wiring -









I cut the wires that tie the lights together - 









Then remove the candlesticks from the base - 









Then you can gently pull on the bulbs and the sockets and wires will pull out of the tubes - 


















Leaving you with this - 









I then inserted a tube inside the PVC and spaced it to the best of my ability using some pool noodle cut into slices - 
BOTTOM









TOP










At this point I sprayed Great Stuff in from the bottom and will let that dry then go again from the top secure the inner tube. 

More pictures to follow once the great stuff expands and dries.


----------



## cromag (Oct 17, 2010)

It seems strange to me to be taking apart a fake candle to make a fake candle.


----------



## GodSpeed (Oct 8, 2010)

taking something generic to make something unique.


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Great idea. Your remade candles will be a great improvement on the store bought fake candles.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

can't wait to see the finished product. I think I need some of these for next year!


----------

